# Disney Polynesian Resort/Luau



## JMSH (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone been to this place for their Luau? Thoughts/prices?


----------



## YeongWoo (Jan 4, 2010)

*We went last year...*

We all enjoyed it, that is my wife, 8 year old son and 2 year daughter.  My dad and his wife did not but that was really mostly their fault...  

That said it probably won't make it back on the to do list.  I thought it was overpriced and that there are other dinner shows that I would want to do first.  I don't want to sound negative because I'm glad we did it but we'll enjoy other activities in the future.


----------



## Numismatist (Jan 5, 2010)

Not that great.

Others are better and less hassle to get to.


----------



## silentg (Jan 5, 2010)

Just for info...what is the price of it these days?


----------



## Nancy (Jan 5, 2010)

We went, but it was over 20 years ago, so can't comment on how it is now.

Nancy


----------



## JMSH (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you give me any idea as to what dinner show you would want to go to? Two parents, 22 and 12 year old???


----------



## heathpack (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hoop Dee Doo Revue...*

...hands down.

I love all things Polynesian and really don't care for hoe-down-type things.  But the Hoop Dee Doo is great fun and way better than the Luau at the Poly.  That recommendation is saying a lot when you consider the source (me).

The Hoop Dee Doo is a western dance hall dinner show at Fort Wilderness.  It's chock full of corny jokes, foot-stomping, hand clapping, catchy tunes and general hilarity.

All-you-can eat buckets of decent food (ribs and fried chicken, I think) and all-you-can drink terrible beer (Bud light or something like that) or wine.  Maybe it is the abundance of libation, but this show is a real hoot.

Enjoy!

H


----------



## YeongWoo (Jan 5, 2010)

*Prices??*



JMSH said:


> Can you give me any idea as to what dinner show you would want to go to? Two parents, 22 and 12 year old???



I was on the dining plan and it cost 2 table service.  I'm thinking $60 a head... I know that you can get the right answer at the DVC forum.  Regardless, it's not priced any different than the other shows.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 6, 2010)

The show is absolutely great. The food is mediocre.. Not bad, just not great. Beer & wine is included, which makes it a good deal IMO.
Overall I would recommend it.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 7, 2010)

It has been many years since I went. At that time the show was as good as any I have seen in Hawaii. Food not so much.


----------



## dddone (Mar 5, 2010)

*We LOVED it*

We went about 3 years ago and loved it. Our son was 4 and loved it and can't wait to return.   We are returning next month and will go again. It is about $60 per person, I think $40 for kids.  The food is average and overpriced, but you are at Disneyworld, so what did you expect.  The entertainment was corny at times, but very entertaining.  The fire-dancer at the end steals the show.

There are 2 Disney restaurants that we will be going to on our next visit, the luau and dining at 'Ohna's inside the Polynesian Resort. 'Ohana has great food and has lots of activities during the meal for kids, it is a fun place, but also loud.  Don't go there for a quiet meal.


----------

